# Looking for Dye Sublimatable Underwear / Bikinis



## ArmandoG (Oct 16, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get some at mens and womens underwear and bikins that can be sublimated (at wholesale prices)?

Thanks


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

American Apparel for bikini top and bottom (swimwear)


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

JYA said:


> American Apparel for bikini top and bottom (swimwear)


At 80% Nylon, doesn't fill me with confidence, I don't know how they will go at the temp/time needed for dye sub process to work.

I would try a sample first before spending too much on them.

When I press vinyl onto nylon bags etc, I have to get special low heat vinyl so it will work and not melt the bag.

If it does workout, it will be a nice niche item for where I am.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

AA has them for dyesub. Get one and try it out. If they say it is for dyesub then it should be ok. We got a free sample at the NBM show in Long Beach but haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## beecohen (May 14, 2009)

Are there any distributors who sell 100% polyester panties/booty shorts/men's boxers or would this have to be a cut and sewn item?


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Boxer Shorts and Nite Shirts for dye sublimation


----------



## beecohen (May 14, 2009)

bratdawg said:


> Boxer Shorts and Nite Shirts for dye sublimation


Thanks bratdawg


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

link doesnt work?
Who can show same printed pieces?
Im curious! 

Thanks in advance...


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

*BUMP* I'm looking for wholesale men's briefs which I need for vinyl application. Anyone know where I can source them?


----------

